# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  حذف کاراکتر ALT+255 از مقدار یک متغییر

## parsmedia

سلام دوستان همون طور که تو عنوان گفتم میخوام برای اعتبار سنجی فیلد وارد شده بررسی بشه و از آلت 255 توش استفاده نشده باشه 
با تشکر 

راستی کسی میدونه برای فرم ثبت نام چه کاری انجام بدم که امنیت به خطر نیوفته

----------


## H:Shojaei

سلام
اين يه كد اسكي هست كه واسه يه حرف خاص به كار برده شده براي اين كه حذف بشه بايد اول بدونيد حرفش چيه براي اين كار شما ميتونيد با اين تابع به حرف تبديلش كنيد و باتوابع ديگه با هرچي دوست داريد جايگزينش كنيد:
chr(255)

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
در کل این یه کار جامع نیست.
چون alt+169 هم همین کارو انجام می ده.
شما بهتره یه رنگ مشخص کنید که اگر توی اون رنج نبود ارور بده مثلا از A تا Z و همچنین اعداد.

----------


## parsmedia

if(preg_match('/^[پچجحخهعغفقثصضشسیبلاتنمکگو  ئدذرزطظژؤإأءًٌٍَُِّ\s]+$/u', $namesec))
برای فارسی بودن از این استفاده کردم
و برای 
حذف اسپیس از بین کلمات هم از این 
preg_replace('/\s+/', '-', $namesec);
ولی متاسفانه نمیتونم جلوی آلت رو بگیرم 
چیکار باید کنم

----------

